# Ethernet Slow



## SanDiegoGirl (Nov 25, 2007)

All of my computers are connected to the network and the internet speed on the network is 10 Mpbs.  My Powerbook (wired or wirelessly) is getting 10 Mbps; however my Powermac G5 Tower wired to the network initially gets 10 Mbps then slows down to 3 Mbps and stays there.  HELP!!! HELP!!! HELP!!!


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 25, 2007)

It depends on what you're doing.  Lots of providers tend to throttle their internet traffic on specific users if they use a lot of bandwidth.  Stuff like p2p filesharing or using torrents (especially for movies) will easily cause your bandwidth to get throttled, especially if you're using a provider like Comcast.  They're currently under fire for doing this, but until the outcome it looks as though they might continue to do this.

There are other things to consider as well, such as the use of a hub instead of a switch, multiple wireless connections on one wireless router/a, or multiple continuous sessions accessing the same outbound connection (aka, one computer streaming music and another downloading files at the same time).


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 25, 2007)

Anything over 10 MBS you need to think about getting new 100 MB ethernet cables, along with a switch/hub/router that support 100 MBS.


----------

